# Cat food?!



## shane.tucker.royal08 (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey guys

i have a colony of dubia roaches and noticed on "the roach shop".co.uk that you can feed them dog food etc but....it says "no catfood". Does anyone know why this is? i've had a look and cant seem to find why?!?

I bought some cat food to feed them and wanna make sure it's gonna be safe for them and the beardie.

cheers in advance


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Super high protein and pretty rich. Best mixed with something like oats or bran.


----------



## shane.tucker.royal08 (Dec 8, 2008)

Ah really....Thats ok then i've been mixing it with oats and sometimes a bit of chicken feed! 

As long as theres not any vitamins etc that are undigestable to the beardie!


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Just make sure there is nothing like BHA, BHT or ethoxyquin to preserve the food : victory:


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

I wonder if crix cant have catfood either then


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Melonhelmet said:


> I wonder if crix cant have catfood either then


Crix are fine on it as long as it isnt preserved with BHA, BHT or ethoxyquin and you have to smash it up into dust and mix it with another food that isnt so rich. \


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

It's all about the % protein and which species you are feeding it to;
Black crix and dubia roaches do better with 30% protein, i.e: catfood...


----------



## SCI (Feb 28, 2006)

Get some tesco value cat food,the dry stuff,stick it in a blender and Bob's your uncle.I've been feeding all my dubia roaches this for the
last 6 months with no problems,in fact I'm sure they are breeding better now than they ever have.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

SCI said:


> Get some tesco value cat food,the dry stuff,stick it in a blender and Bob's your uncle.I've been feeding all my dubia roaches this for the
> last 6 months with no problems,in fact I'm sure they are breeding better now than they ever have.


Dubias need high protein to get the best out of breeding them so it would make sense, but gusto dog food is good to mix with tescos cat food. I think it was something like 5.99 for 10kg last time I checked. :2thumb:


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

just to ask..

I'm not breeding crickets i just want to keep them alive for livefood.

Their the brown crickets and I was wondering is it ok to give them stuff like go-cat or brekkies cat biscuits? I've put a few in and didn't grind them up so now 6 crickets are having a tug of war over each biscuit it seems, they do seem to be eating them rather quickly though even though their whole, must have strong jaws.

Then also I am giving them slices of potato and carrot for water.

Is this ok do you think?


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

joeyboy said:


> just to ask..
> 
> I'm not breeding crickets i just want to keep them alive for livefood.
> 
> ...


Thats fine, just dont make it a main food source. And yup crix have strong jaws - strong bites aswel :bash:


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> Thats fine, just dont make it a main food source. And yup crix have strong jaws - strong bites aswel :bash:


so what should the main source of protein be then since veg n potato slices obviously don't provide that.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

We used to feed a mix of 5lb oats, 2lb bran, 3lb dog food, 1lb cat food, 1 cup of bannan chips (Crushed) and dehydrated fruits. Worked for us and the crix bred like mad despite not really wanting them to Lol.
And you can also buy the little packs of tofu for them, that has tons of protein in. As does qiunoa, spinach (v. cheap) and brocolli. Also if you ever have a whole chicken then take most the meat off and give them the carcass, they will clean it up and probably make it into a hide.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/feeder/233213-livefoods-careguides.html

:2thumb:


----------



## deano955 (Apr 29, 2010)

i feed my roaches cat food and now they are growing faster than ever just the dry stuff with so veg now and then :no1:


----------

